# when guts fight back



## Puddles (Oct 1, 2009)

after not eating certain things for a while i notice i lose or have lost the ability to keep it down. I no longer drink milk or eat ice cream, can't do plain eggs, and just basically jump around on what my stomach will take or toss. and i know it's not the booze (spent a dry patch here & there) and i'm not lactose or whatever, just wondering what could cause this, solve it, or prevent it. 
I have a pretty steady intake of ramen, raviolli, and tuna..plus a good ol' v-8 here and there, but some of my old-time favorites are now regurgitated puddles..any words from the wise?? 
(do love papya pills, but hard to score on the road)


----------



## oldmanLee (Oct 1, 2009)

Got to step back into other foods gradually.When your system gets used to a unvarying diet,the natural reaction is to rebel against the "new food".Would suggest that you go for the blandest variety of the food you are having trouble with,and tiny portions.Gradually(at least a couple of weeks),increase your intake.Buffer the food with somethign really bland(plain boiled rice works best),and take a vitanin supplement.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 1, 2009)

The enzyme your body needs (lactase) to process lactose is lost after a period of no-lactose diet. You need to ease into dairy if you wish to avoid upsetting your digestin-machine.
As for other shit, I just advise you that Celiac disease (with a range of severity), diabetes, and other ailments can develop from diet, so keep these in mind when doing your assessment and research on your problems.
I personally keep my wheat intake as low as I can (and I get seriously gassy if I have some wheat gluten foods like seitan) and try to minimize my overall grain intake, as I don't believe our species has really evolved to digest them very well.
Good luck!


----------



## bote (Oct 1, 2009)

makin'puddles said:


> just wondering what could cause this, solve it, or prevent it.




could be queesiness creeping into your mind, a lot of people get funny ideas about the food they don't eat?

I've been vegemacalit for 10 years, but would like to think I could give you a run for the money in a hotdog eating contest tomorrow.


----------



## finn (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, make sure you rinse your mouth out after you barf, need to keep stomach acid off your teeth, because it will burn though after a while. I suspect that you don't get much variety with your diet, since it takes a while for your body to start re-processing the enzymes to digest stuff you don't usually eat. It's also possible that you've developed an allergy/intolerance to certain foods.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I did *develop* a bad reaction to most forms of soy (miso - which is fermented soy - seems to go down fine, but soymilk, tofu, tempeh - which is also fermented - all give me bowel terrors), and wheat, oats, or seitan (with all their gluten content) are no fun either. This is after 12 years of being veg*n with a heavy reliance on processed foods, especially breads, pastas, and synthetic meats made of soy protein and wheat gluten.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 3, 2009)

Most people are actually really mildly allergic to wheat and dairy. 

I personally think you just need to eat more fruit and veggies and cut out the processed canned junk to a bare minimum.


----------



## Puddles (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you all so much, I have limited access to some of these remedies, but I am greatful! I'm staying in doors again and it's been great, still no milk or ice cream(bust!!) But doing well, never realized how much I loved food until I got back in town. Papya has been the best and I've been choking down raw ginger, it seems to be helping. So far more natural herbal choices have had the most dominate effect, although when I kick up to travel again, I might be s.o.l. But there's always time. To everyone to reply, thank you!


----------



## NancyLove (Aug 24, 2010)

Always happens with me.


----------



## chip (Aug 25, 2010)

Happens to me, too. I eat tons of vegetables -- really huge heaps -- and that keeps my stuff soft. If it bothers you, you might try doing what I do:

1. Eat a meat-based meal.
2. Eat some soluble fiber -- it helps firm them puppies up. I like garbanzo beans.


----------



## pigeon (Sep 13, 2010)

you can get pills with the enzyme you need to digest dairy in pill form. my boyfriend takes a pill called lactaid before he eats any dairy. you can get them at pretty much any grocery store as far as i know.


----------

